
Wipro Says Americans Are Better Than Indians in Coding, 65% New Hires from USA - ryzvonusef
https://trak.in/tags/business/2019/07/23/wipro-says-americans-are-better-than-indians-in-coding-65-of-all-new-hires-are-from-usa/
======
ryzvonusef
>During the April-June quarter this year, Wipro hired 6500 freshers globally.

>Out of this, 65% or 4225 freshers were Americans.

>This leaves only 35% of the freshers as non-Americans, which can include
Indians as well. This makes employment opportunities for Indians less, and for
Americans more.

